# Task Force Huntsville Images



## tomahawk6 (6 Jul 2010)

A series of pic's showing members of TF Huntsville patroling the area around the G8 summit.
The CADPAT really works well in the woodland terrain.


----------



## Delta26 (6 Jul 2010)

Excellent pics.. and i see we have someone who shops at CP Gear.  Fourth pic, foreground. The pacing beads. that's a much better shot than the website.


----------



## AC 011 (6 Jul 2010)

Pics 5 and 6 are from TF Toronto.


----------



## Bellesophie (8 Jul 2010)

Great Pics !

Way to go guys


----------



## GK .Dundas (13 Jul 2010)

Who do the Labradors  belong to  not the Canadian Forces?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2010)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> Who do the Labradors  belong to  not the Canadian Forces?



CH-46 Sea Knights........Belong to the US.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jul 2010)

Delta26 said:
			
		

> and i see we have someone who shops at CP Gear.  Fourth pic, foreground. The pacing beads. that's a much better shot than the website.



You know, people had those before CP gear started selling them. People also make their own.


----------



## HavokFour (14 Jul 2010)

Did anything even happen at the G8?


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Did anything even happen at the G8?



There were protests.  They were not to the magnitude as those in Toronto, numbering anywhere from one (A Budhist monk who walked all the way up from Toronto) to perhaps twenty when the World Vision "Mache Heads" made their appearances.  All peaceful and relatively small; the media making up most of the crowd.


----------



## Haggis (14 Jul 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> A series of pic's showing members of TF Huntsville patroling the area around the G8 summit.
> The CADPAT really works well in the woodland terrain.



It really creeped out the O.P.P. and RCMP at Huntsville and Muskoka Airport.  They knew we were out there but couldn't see us. when, in some cases, we were mere metres away from the police.


----------

